# стопудово



## PatrickK1

If I understand it correctly, it basically means "absolutely", right? A Russian described it as "abso-bloody-lutely", though..so I'm kind of unclear about the appropriate context for using it. Like, does it have any connotation with vulgarity? Is it a "cheesy" thing to say?


----------



## Q-cumber

> Like, does it have any connotation with vulgarity? Is it a "cheesy" thing to say?



Not at all. It's just a colloquial synonym of "cтопроцентно".


----------



## Kolan

PatrickK1 said:


> "absolutely", right?


*стопудово* = 100% percent sure, no fault, unconditionally.

E.g., *стопудовая* гарантия = *unconditional* warranty.

- Ты *точно* это сделаешь?
- *Стопудово*!


----------



## Maroseika

Also used as сто пудов:
- Ты завтра придешь?
- Сто пудов!


----------



## vasko705

Some additional information- the пуд is the old weight measure unit (about 40 pounds)


----------



## Q-cumber

vasko705 said:


> Some additional information- the пуд is the old weight measure unit (about 40 pounds)



Not exactly. Пуд was equal to 40 *Russian* pounds or 16.38 kg.


----------



## Kolan

q-cumber said:


> not exactly. Пуд was equal to 40 *russian* pounds or 16.38 kg.


 
Пудами в советское время любили подсчитывать урожай для Отчетных докладов. Одно дело - 16.38 миллиона тонн, а другое - миллиард. Понятно, что если бы пуд считался в английских фунтах, то миллиардом бы было труднее похваляться.

Вот на эту тему анекдот:

На ковре в ЦК:
- Ну что, будет казахстанский миллиард?
- *Сто пудов*!


----------



## Q-cumber

kolan said:


> Пудами в советское время любили подсчитывать урожай для Отчетных докладов. Одно дело - 16.38 миллиона тонн, а другое - миллиард.



То-то я думаю, почему нефть в бочках считают?


----------



## Kolan

q-cumber said:


> То-то я думаю, почему нефть в бочках считают?


Точно так же, как и апельсины братьев Карамазовых - *стопудово*!


----------



## Teena

The only thing I'd like to add is that I wouldn't use this word in a professional setting. It is not a literal equivalent of "absolutely".
In fact, "abso-bloody-lutely" suits much better.


----------



## Kolan

Teena said:


> In fact, "abso-*bloody*-lutely" suits much better.


Что ж тут такого "*bloody*", в наших *100 пудах*?


----------



## Teena

kolan said:


> Что ж тут такого "*bloody*", в наших *100 пудах*?


 
я имела в виду формальнось выряжения


----------



## Kolan

Teena said:


> я имела в виду формальность выражения


В смысле, _неформальность_? Это верно, только степень неформальности _bloody_ гораздо сильнее. В британском АЯ это вообще крайняя степень вульгарности, ругательство, воровской язык. На американском континенте, напротив, в переносном, сленговом значении его почти не слышно, и такой экспрессии в него не вкладывается, но слово всё равно вульгарное. 

На РЯ прямо его перевести не удаётся, просто у нас *кровь* с ругательством не ассоциируется. (В польском, например, это не так). И уж во всяком случае к *100 пудам* его никак подшить.


----------



## Q-cumber

kolan said:


> Что ж тут такого "*bloody*", в наших *100 пудах*?



Это австралийско-новозеландский сленг.  Никакой особой вульгарности или ругательства киви в bloody не усматривают.


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> Это австралийско-новозеландский сленг.  Никакой особой вульгарности или ругательства киви в bloody не усматривают.


Например, в Канаде оно почти не употребляется. За все время я его видел только один раз, и то это было в ресторанном меню, "Bloody Mary", томатный сок и немного водки. Запах водки же как-то не тянет на 100 пудов.


----------



## Q-cumber

kolan said:


> Например, в Канаде оно почти не употребляется. За все время я его видел только один раз, и то это было в ресторанном меню, "bloody mary", томатный сок и немного водки. Запах водки же как-то не тянет на 100 пудов.



В nz я практически каждый день слышал это слово, даже от адвокатов.  Используется для выразительности, усиления сказанного и для выражения одобрения.


Самое известное слово, пожалуй  - "vege-bloody-mite".


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Moderator note: Let's keep the discussion to the topic at hand.


----------

